# Hardy Viscount Disc LA 9/10



## Trickyfisher (14. November 2022)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich habe mir 2009 für eine Reise nach Kanada die genannte Rolle zum Fliegenfischen auf Lachs im Ebay.UK gekauft, seit dem liegt sie allerdings nur unbenutzt im Kasten rum und wird wohl auch kaum jemals wieder eingesetzt werden.
Ich spiele daher mit den Gedanken, mich von den schönen Stück zu trennen, habe aber keine Idee, was diese Rolle wert sein könnte.
Zustand würde ich mit mind. 8/10 beschreiben, schaut eigentlich fast neuwertig aus, es gibt ein paar kleine Kratzer, sonst alles bestens, technischer Zustand einwandfrei, die original Hardy Neopren Hülle ist auch dabei.
Was würdet ihr sagen, was kann ich für diese Rolle realistisch verlangen, was ist das gute Ding wert?
Danke schon mal
TL
Johannes


----------



## Hafenkante (15. November 2022)

Moin Johannes,um einen halbwegs realistischen Preis zu nennen wären ein paar Bilder nicht schlecht,ansonsten schau bei Ebay oder anderen Auktionshäusern evtl.hast Du da mehr Erfolg.
Gruß Bernd


----------

